# Slingshot Weight



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have heard that some think that large extended fork slingshots must weigh a lot. My Nova Star (below) with an overall length of 25 1/2 inches weighs in at about 1 1/2 pounds. My Shooting Star (below) with an overall length of 19 1/4 inches weighs in at about 1 pound. Both of these slingshots will easily handle 50 pound pull Bands at there draw lengths. Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Those are great designs Tex!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, one and a half pounds?
To every non american that's about 700 grams (without getting my calculator out or owt. 2.2lb per kg etc)
That's a heavy bit o kit, you'd realise the weight pretty soon after starting shooting I think


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Chuff said:


> Wow, one and a half pounds?
> To every non american that's about 700 grams (without getting my calculator out or owt. 2.2lb per kg etc)
> That's a heavy bit o kit, you'd realise the weight pretty soon after starting shooting I think


Apparently you missed the part where he said it would handle 50lb bands.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am 73 (not real strong) and the Nova feels light as a feather to me and I can shoot it for hours. My Target Star (my heaviest) weighs 2.2 Pounds because of the stabilizer and I can shoot it 120 shots in a row whit no problem. The Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro with stabilizer weighs 2.4 pounds and some of the fancy custom metal slingshots weigh more than that. I have shot it quite a bit in testing and the weight of it don’t bother me much unless I shoot a great deal at once. My points were that my two well designed extended fork slingshots are very light for that size of slingshot, are well balanced and are also quite strong. By the way my latest classic wood slingshot (made with Osage orange) weighs less than 3 ounces and has a 2 1/2 inch throat opening (for better accuracy). I encourage every one to design at least 2 or 3 forks, make them and shoot them as it will make you feel real good. Tex


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't mean any offence to anyone







, that is just my opinion. I am not a target shooter or in any way competative about my shooting.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

AaronC said:


> Wow, one and a half pounds?
> To every non american that's about 700 grams (without getting my calculator out or owt. 2.2lb per kg etc)
> That's a heavy bit o kit, you'd realise the weight pretty soon after starting shooting I think


Apparently you missed the part where he said it would handle 50lb bands.
[/quote]

Apparently so...
50lb bands would not feel great when out in the wilds with a pound and a half of catapult in your hand after a number of shots would it? 
I am not a target shooter, just a plain old plinker and occasional hunter(!) (so I don't need such a barn door of a catapult)

Big fan of Tex's other work but not this one I'm afraid


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro with stabilizer weighs 2.4 pounds and some of the fancy custom metal slingshots weigh more than that.


I don't think my WRP feels heavy at all! It is also my opinion that a heavier slingshot is more accurate because it is more stable.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That big one was not made to hunt with, but just to demonstrate possible speed and power. I used it in exhibitions to show extreme speed. Now that I have said that, I know a lot of guys that hunt all day long with a 6 pound shotgun. Also so I know a lot of guys that hunted upland game with a 72 inch bow (including myself) most all day. By the way My Timberlane recurve and York compound bows both weighted more than any of these slingshots that I have to day. I never shoot 50 pound draw weight bands myself, but I had a person say that my Nova would not handle them, so I put them on and shot it a few times to show him that it did not even flex. My field bands at about 13 pounds pull at 30 inches (on a classic with 44 caliper lead) will kill most small game that I would want to hunt with a slingshot. By the way if you shot the big one, you might like it. Everybody that has shot it liked it. It is not heavy and does not have the feel of a real big slingshot. After all it is only a shade over two feet, but has 13 inches of extension. Big slingshots like this one are not as accurate as shorter ones. About three a inch extension is the most that you can get away with and still have nail driving accuracy (from a bench rest of course). I won the 2003 Summer NationalS Slingshot tournament with a board cut classic and i beleive that good board cut or a tree fork will shoot about as good as any. Tex


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of my slingshots are made from stainless steel. They weigh between 200 gramms (just under a pound) to 2600 gramms (the Gatling, almost 6 lbs). My typical slingshot (the "W" or the new "4x4") weighs about 800 gramms (1.7 lbs).

That is really not heavy. Tex is absolutely right, you can shoot an even heavier one all day long. What tires is the pulling arm, not the holding one.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i know some girls using heavier slingshots!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

baumstamm said:


> i know some girls using heavier slingshots!


Nice! (the girl and slingshot)

Is that one of your designs baumstamm?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

yes one of my very first designs, it´s called "engel der zerstörung" realy hard to shoot and dangerous, if the caty is out of ballance, i think noone can hold it! jörg does it now have. u can change the handel with different catys but the forks are to high, so u get to much torsion on your wrist, but they look strange. but how older i get, i become more and more conservativ


----------

